# Headers and Cat Back install Prices



## wolfegod (Feb 22, 2011)

So I just bought SLP Long Tube Headers with High Flow Cats and the Loud Mouth ll exhaust. Can anybody give me some ideas as to how much I can expect to pay to have a shop install the whole setup for me... 06 GTO, Thanks in advance for any responses...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude just do it yourself. It's not difficult. Save some bucks or spend that money on tools, and impress the ladies.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I paid $400 for my header install +$400 for dyno tune,I had a custom catback installed with parts(H-pipe/mufflers),new tubing,and install the total was around $425 for everything.

Since you have a complete catback with no fabbing required I'm sure it would be a lot less,but it is something you can do yourself.Headers I wouldn't attempt to do myself unless you have some experience with this kind of stuff.


----------



## wolfegod (Feb 22, 2011)

ROBSGTO said:


> I paid $400 for my header install +$400 for dyno tune,I had a custom catback installed with parts(H-pipe/mufflers),new tubing,and install was around $425.
> 
> Since you have a complete catback with no fabbing required I'm sure it would be a lot less,but it is something you can do yourself.Headers I wouldn't attempt to do myself unless you have some experience with this kind of stuff.


Thanks for the input, I would attempt it myself but being I work 70+ hrs a week, live at an apartment complex that doesn't allow you to work on cars in the parking space and don't trust myself to put on the headers I think I will pay for it. Appreciate the replies though...


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My speed shop charges 400 for a headers install. It's WORTH it. If you've never done it before, I wouldn't use the GTO as a learning block. As far as the cat-back goes, not sure what they charge for that. I put mine on myself using jacks/jack stands and a whole lot of cussing and patience. I STILL don't have my Borla tips perfectly aligned... :shutme


----------

